# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  "Sólo las agroexportadoras tratan las aguas residuales

## Bruno Cillóniz

Afirman especialistas  _Frutas y hortalizas son regadas con aguas residuales en los valles de la costa del Perú. Especialistas advierten la necesidad de Plantas de Tratamiento para proteger la salud de los peruanos. _   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* El consumo de hortalizas y frutas regadas con aguas residuales puede ocasionar enfermedades gastrointestinales como la disentería, tifoidea y cólera, según informó el consultor en Temas de Tratamiento de Aguas Residuales, Ing. Gustavo Román Guillén de la organización Ciudad Saludable. 
Y es que para Liliana Miranda Sara, directora ejecutiva del Foro Ciudades para la Vida, las aguas residuales son utilizadas por la mayoría de agricultores en toda la costa del Perú. En el Perú se registran alrededor de 65 m3 de aguas residuales por segundo, y sólo en Lima 20 m3 por segundo informó. 
Sólo los agroexportadores construyen sus propias plantas de tratamiento de agua, porque deben cumplir con normas fitosanitarias estrictas, anotó Miranda. 
Por su parte, el Ing. Abel Bellido Torres, experto en Agua y Saneamiento de Ciudad Saludable aseguró que el tratamiento de aguas residuales en el país no llega ni al 15% en la actualidad. Hay 15 Plantas de Tratamientos de Aguas Residuales en el país, y no todas están operativas o no son mantenidas adecuadamente, advirtió.  *Mayor control de ANA* 
Para Román de Ciudad Saludable, la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) no cuenta con la suficiente capacidad presupuestal ni técnica para un mejor control de los vertimientos de agua en todo el Perú. 
Las aguas residuales, tanto domésticas como industriales, todavía son utilizadas por los agricultores de los valles costeños más áridos en el cultivo de hortalizas y frutas, a pesar que la nueva Ley de Recursos Hídricos lo prohíbe, agregó el Ing. Román.  *Necesitamos el Proyecto Taboada* 
Para Román es de vital importancia la concreción del proyecto Taboada en el tratamiento de aguas residuales de la capital. Se receptará 14 m3 de agua por segundo, y se tratará el 80% de aguas residuales de Lima, gracias al sistema de rejas que captará residuos sólidos al sistema de sedimentadores, y posteriormente al sistema de rafas, explicó. 
Sin embargo, para Miranda de Ciudades para la Vida, tanto los proyectos de Taboada en Lima, y la Chira en Piura, son plantas de pre tratamiento de aguas residuales. La idea es limpiar el agua, y luego reinsertarla al sistema de aguas. Eso es lo que hace una planta de tratamiento. Cosa que no haría Taboada, anotó. 
Según el Ing. Bellido, existen varios proyectos de tratamientos de agua para Lima y Provincias del Perú. Pero falta el impulso político para concretarlos. En Lima se realizará el Proyecto Taboada, pero en el interior todavía no hay nada concreto en temas de aguas tratadas, afirmó. 
Cabe mencionar que la directora Liliana Miranda, lamentó la poca capacidad técnica de Sedapal en el tratamiento de aguas residuales en Lima y el Perú. Hace 6 años que el 75% de los principales ríos de Lima contienen aguas residuales (residuos fecales, metales pesados, etc.) aseveró.   *DATOS:*  
  Taboada ACS ha obtenido la buena pro en el proceso de concesión de los proyectos de Tratamientos de Aguas residuales en Lima.  
  Los ríos de la capital limeña son: río Rímac, río Chillón y río Lurín.Temas similares: Experiencias en producción de composta EM, biofermentos y tratamiento de aguas residuales con Microorganismos eficaces. Aguas residuales :  ¿ habra solucion eficaz y viable ? Enterese como !!! 20% de aguas residuales domésticas reusadas son tratadas para el agro Las aguas residuales sin tratamiento y su impacto en la agroexportación Curso de  tratamiento biológico de las aguas residuales agroindustriales

----------


## kscastaneda

Este es un trabajo efectuado en Tratamiento Biologico de aguas residuales en una agroindustria liberteña, se observa la gran eficacia de la Tecnología EM-1 para mantener a raya la DBO. 
Saludos, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda

----------

